# Creer un PDF modifiable - bon d'intervention



## loupien (3 Juillet 2016)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acquérir un iPad Pro 9.7 pour la partie dessin et j'ai également besoin pour mon activité de remplir des bons d'intervention pour mes clients lors de mes déplacements.
Je cherche une solution (sans nécessairement investir dans ADOBE ACROBAT) pour créer un PDF type "Bon d'intervention", que je pourrais ensuite remplir lors de mes interventions avec ou sans le pencil et envoyer immédiatement au client par mail du coup. 

Quelqu'un aurait il une solution à me proposer svp?

D'avance merci.
Loupien


----------



## jeff01 (3 Juillet 2016)

J'en ai pas, mais je suis preneur aussi !


----------



## Gwen (4 Juillet 2016)

Il faut que ton PDF soit créé de telle maniée à ce qu'il puisse être remplis. Ensuite, tu n'auras besoin que d'un logiciel basique prenant en charge les PDF pour remplir les cases.

Ce genre de PDF peut être créé sur un ordinateur avec inDesign. Il doit exister d’autres logiciels pour ça également, mais je ne les connais pas.


----------



## loupien (4 Juillet 2016)

gwen a dit:


> Il faut que ton PDF soit créé de telle maniée à ce qu'il puisse être remplis. Ensuite, tu n'auras besoin que d'un logiciel basique prenant en charge les PDF pour remplir les cases.
> 
> Ce genre de PDF peut être créé sur un ordinateur avec inDesign. Il doit exister d’autres logiciels pour ça également, mais je ne les connais pas.



Ok, merci pour ta réponse. Bon je n'ai pas encore InDesign et je sais qu'il demande quand même quelques notions... je vais y regarder de plus prêt. Maintenant si d'autres ont des idées sur une solution autre, je reste toujours preneur  Merci


----------



## lineakd (4 Juillet 2016)

@loupien, tu peux regarder les apps pdf office et formconnect.


----------



## USB09 (12 Août 2016)

Créer votre pdf avec  PAGES, des tableaux pour en faire un formulaire. 
Vous pouvez soit le remplir directement et l'envoyer ensuite. 
Soit en faire un pdf et le modifier ensuite avec une autre application (iFiles, Document5, etc...). 

Conseil: tirez le tableau vers le bas pour l'agrandir et ainsi agrandir les cases.


----------

